# Stupid coolant leak, where are you? 06, 5.9l cummins



## cmo18

Hi guys, so every time its cold out and i start the truck there will be a good amount of rad fluid under the truck. But I cant find out where its coming from. I noticed on the passenger side firewall there is a short piece of hose beneath the heater core tube that's open and I was wondering if you guys with the same truck have the same open hose.

In the picture its in the lower left corner above the piece of pipe

I also herd that there is a piece of pipe with hose clamps that could be loose and leaking on the passenger side of the motor. I believe I've found it and will try to put high pressure hose clamps on it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

That is the ac/heater condensation drain from inside the truck. Do you smell anti-freeze in the truck with the heat on? Are the windows getting a film on them? Sounds like the heater core may be leaking if anti-freeze is dripping out of that hose. Just did one on my Dodge. What a PITA.


----------



## cmo18

I don't know if its dripping from there but its dripping from that side. I was just checking to see if other trucks are like that in case a damm squirrel or mouse got up in there and chewed a hose all to ****...i've done a heater core in the past and yes it is a fun filled day. 
Still not sure where its leaking from


----------



## sno commander

I also herd that there is a piece of pipe with hose clamps that could be loose and leaking on the passenger side of the motor. I believe I've found it and will try to put high pressure hose clamps on it.[/QUOTE said:


> thats the problem. they upgraded it on the 07 5.9's


----------



## cmo18

sno commander;1152831 said:


> thats the problem. they upgraded it on the 07 5.9's


behind the header? small piece maybe 3 inch long?


----------



## sno commander

thats the one!


----------



## cmo18

man are those ever hard to get at.

On the bright side of things, I ordered a set of gauges today for the truck. Sno commander are you running any gauges?


----------



## sno commander

yea i got gauges on mine. auto meter phantoms. i like how they look and they arent as bright as others. bright enough to read them but not too bright to blind you.


----------



## cmo18

you running boost, trans temp and egt?

i orded some off diesel manor...anything else done to your truck?


----------



## gpshemi

I gotta tighten mine from time to time too. It's an 06. That's the little hose you're looking for. Common problem really and a quick fix. Getting at it is the problem.


----------



## hardwoodcd

same coolant leak on my 06.


----------



## GTMS

mine is leaking too and already did the short line with hose clamps.


----------



## cmo18

Mines hasnt leaked since i replaced the hose clamps...knock on wood..


does any of your guys truck make a suction noise when going from Reverse to Drive?


----------

